# weigh scales for a small baler



## pbraeker (Nov 8, 2013)

Has anyone heard of or know where to find weigh scales for small balers? this will weigh the bale while it is still in the baler.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I've thought about adding pair of spring type tension gauges on the chains that support the chute. The bale has to be out of the chamber to get a weight reading.

I've seen somewhere a Steffens accumulator with a digital pressure pad weight scale on it that the bale scoots over.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I have a scale on my 3x3 baler that works really well. I'm not sure something like that would work though on a small baler. When the bale starts to tip off the back of the rolling chute and the sensor detects that the bale is gone or off the sensor then the scale sensors grab the weight. This happens before the next bale is out of the chamber and onto the chute. If you add tension gauges you will need to calibrate the bale chute much like I did the my large baler. They had me stick a known weight of over 500 lbs (obviously you don't need that for a small bale). I used barbells. Then you calibrate it for the known weight. On my chute of the 3x3 baler the weight sensors are not on the chains, but where the chute connects to the baler. It's accurate to at least 5 lbs +/-. Though on a small bale that might not be an acceptable error percentage.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

slowzuki said:


> I've thought about adding pair of spring type tension gauges on the chains that support the chute. The bale has to be out of the chamber to get a weight reading.
> 
> I've seen somewhere a Steffens accumulator with a digital pressure pad weight scale on it that the bale scoots over.


Is that the one that links up to a monitor int he cab gives individual weights as well as cumulative. Wireless would be cool. Right to the smart phone. Buyers could track availability real time as well


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Like a more basic version of this with bluetooth:

http://www.cornerstoneautosys.com/casi950.htm


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

For myself I was thinking more along the lines of just a spring on the chain and calibrate a simple flag that starts getting popped up once bales get over a preset weight. Just stretches the spring enough to pull the tip up flag like an ice fishing set.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

I had seen a couple different ones, and I know that one of the outfits was in CA. As I recall, the one just fitted to the 1/4 chute, and the just formed bale would be weighed, and then pushed off by the next bale. It was just like putting a floor under the 1/4 cute, with some crazy wheels under that. I'm not able to recall how the other one was setup, but either way a guy was looking at 3-5K about 10 years ago.

Rodney


----------

